
Choosing a Minimally Viable Co-Founder (2011) - mooreds
https://www.onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/68846/Choosing-A-Minimally-Viable-Co-Founder.aspx
======
greenyoda
> "They're exceptionally good at building something people want or they're
> exceptionally good at selling something people may not know they want yet.
> And by exceptionally good, I mean, they're one of the best you've ever met."

Of course, this goes both ways. _They_ have to be convinced that _you_ are one
of the best they've ever met. If you're not exceptionally good, don't expect
to find a co-founder who is.

